# Large Peacock Bass Net Caught!



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I got him!!! I tried to tempt him with hook and line, but he didn't so much as react until it touched his nose, then he swam around it. he didn't move far, (in fact, he moved to a easier place to catch him...) so I took my dip net, and stuck it in fromt of him.... no reaction. It wasn't until I actually started to scoop him up that he started thrashing. upon closer inspection, his dorsal fin was shredded (mostly) a split in his tail, and scratches on his side. the real kicker though is that he has cataracts in not one, but BOTH EYES!!! he was able to survive while blind! we stuck him (at about 14+ inches, he's pretty big) in a 40 gallon tank for quarentine, after that he'll go with a smallmouth bass and 3 large sunfish in a 500 gallon tub... In addition, I went back grabbed the net, and looked into the water... looking back at me was a Red-Bellied Slider turtle that was just as long as the peacock bass! he gave me no trouble when I went to scoop him up. In fact, he is less afraid of people than the red-ear we've had since it was a baby!

Does anyone have any experience feeding a blind predator? Any other advice on the care of this big, blind, beat up Peacock bass?


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

I would almost think the bass can smell the food as good as any other fish if not a little better. I dont think he will have a problem eating at all.


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

whered u catch a peacock were u on the amazon


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

can you post a video or some pictures of your tank and the fish? I really want to see this


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

I would love to see it too.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

iz513 said:


> whered u catch a peacock were u on the amazon


You can catch Peacocks over a good chunk of the southern US. They've been introduced as game fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd keep an eye on your Sunfish. Peacocks are beastly when it comes to eating. He will only need smell and his lateral lines to track his prey.


----------

